# Van vs. Truck vs. Enclosed trailer



## CodePlumber

I am trying to grow my plumbing and gas business that I started in the spring. I have been running all service calls out of my personal truck that has 250k miles. Most of my calls are repairs. I have been installing quite a few tankless water heaters. Carrying all the tools and pipe is proving difficult. I personally think a van is the way to go but have considered an enclosed trailer. I found a Chevy Express van equipped with racks and bins for 10,000 (2007 model with 100k). Or a 7x16 enclosed trailer with no racks for 3500?


----------



## Redwood

Not enough info to say jack...

How's the parking for a trailer?

Lots of Parkways where trailers are no go?

Hows the weather for trailer towing with snow & ice covered roads?

Do you run service at night or, is the trailer pretty much a jobsite storage box?


----------



## CodePlumber

Redwood said:


> Not enough info to say jack...
> 
> How's the parking for a trailer?
> 
> Lots of Parkways where trailers are no go?
> 
> Hows the weather for trailer towing with snow & ice covered roads?
> 
> Do you run service at night or, is the trailer pretty much a jobsite storage box?


Snow is generally not a problem in Alabama. Parking not a problem either. It will be inconvenient having to haul that thing everywhere though. The only good thing that I can see about a trailer is you can fit everything in it and I can use my personal vehicle to pull it, no additional tag, insurance or gas. It can also be a traveling billboard to.


----------



## ILPlumber

I use enclosed trailers to store material on small jobs. It's much easier than loading and unloading the trucks continuously. 

You need something at least 24' to haul pipe in. I use 32' car haulers. Insulated with 6" of extra height. Last one was only $8900 new.


----------



## Master Mark

*get a box van*

screw that trailer idea..

the best thing I ever did was buy a box van..
I have all the room I could ever want.
Carry 5 heaters with me at al times and still have
room for another 5 if necessary.
I wll never go back to a normal van......
.

try finding one with a box about 12-14 feet long and it 
is really no different than driveing a normal ford maxi van ..

e-bay has got about 4 on there with under 70k on them for about 13k.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_W0Q...emZ250881859675QQsspagenameZSTRKQ3aMEWAXQ3aIT....


----------



## Redwood

Master Mark said:


> screw that trailer idea..
> the best thing I ever did was buy a box van..
> I have all the room I could ever want.
> Carry 5 heaters with me at al times and still have
> room for another 5 if necessary.
> I wll never go back to a normal van......
> 
> try finding one with a box about 12-14 feet long and it
> is really no different than driveing a normal ford maxi van ..
> 
> e-bay has got about 4 on there with under 70k on them for about 13k.....


See how local factors go into your choice... :laughing:

If I had a box truck or, trailer instead of the van I run I'd be stuck not being able to do a sneaky pete and drive on the parkway.....

Could add an extra hour onto many of my jobs....


----------



## Tommy plumber

Redwood said:


> See how local factors go into your choice... :laughing:
> 
> If I had a box truck or, trailer instead of the van I run I'd be stuck not being able to do a sneaky pete and drive on the parkway.....
> 
> Could add an extra hour onto many of my jobs....


 



Yes, correct, I remember many of the parkways in the NY/NJ/CT tri-state area prohibiting commercial vehicles. The Palisades Interstate Pkwy (PIP) which runs from Bergen county NJ north to Orange county NY, does not allow commercial vehicles.


----------



## Redwood

Tommy plumber said:


> Yes, correct, I remember many of the parkways in the NY/NJ/CT tri-state area prohibiting commercial vehicles. The Palisades Interstate Pkwy (PIP) which runs from Bergen county NJ north to Orange county NY, does not allow commercial vehicles.


Yep! Combination plates instead of commercial and under 7,500 lbs. I'm good to go.... Even with the van lettered... :laughing:

Gawd I hope they don't weigh me.... :laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie

I agree with master mark, I ran a box van for 5 yrs no outside doors, I loved it. I have ran a boxish van for a yr with doors and would rather have a box without, 1 door 1 lock. I bought a e250 with designs of starting my own company. After looking at the space I'll have I want a box van. I can't complain about the price $2700 with the shelves and a 3 drawer setup. I would keep looking at the box vans that price seems high, it would be worth a drive or short flight to save some$$


----------



## SlickRick

I have a KUV, I would like to have a box van but working in the sticks poses problems just getting down the roads, plus the driveways (pig trails) The UPS guy's truck has a lot of battle scars. It would tend to scratch the signs fo sho.


----------



## Master Mark

*battle scars*



SlickRick said:


> I have a KUV, I would like to have a box van but working in the sticks poses problems just getting down the roads, plus the driveways (pig trails) The UPS guy's truck has a lot of battle scars. It would tend to scratch the signs fo sho.


battle scars just make it more pretty.....

I have hit some small overhead branches with a 11. 6 box on my truck, but it has not been too much of a problem... you just have to be wary and not be texting while you are driveing 

Ups has got to go everywhere and they have usually paved the way for me many times over.. I have only been detoured a few times in our city, and I KNOW all the over head bridges that could hurt me by heart...
their are only about 6 of them

the only places I cant go is way back in the forrest and woods
on gravel roads.......


----------



## sikxsevn

I have a ford KUV and love it, it's just big enough to work out of and just small enough to actually get the thing to the jobsite. 

I average about 12mpg loaded or empty, city or highway

One of the nice things about the KUV is that the box is made of steel and not fiberglass or flimsy aluminum sheetmetal. I've hit several low hanging branches without damaging the box. Its also sturdy enough to stand on top of, these things are built solid


----------



## 3KP

Box van hands down! I drive a 92 Isuzu 16ft box with lift gate. I still don't have all the shelves in it yet. I have one side completed. Still working on lay out!


----------

